# Washing Dog Bed?



## Cliffdog (Dec 30, 2010)

The material is polyester which I know is sure to wash, but will washing it mess up the polyester filling? I don't want it to be all lumpy, but my dad scared her this morning and she peed on it. Not much, but enough to make it stink! So, please help?


----------



## Boxers&Pom's Mom (Jan 17, 2011)

Does it have a cover? I take the cover off and wash it every week. The inside I will use a carpet cleaner or urine removed and them put some feebreze. I am also vacuum it at least every few weeks. I have a very allergic dog, so I have to do it all the time.


----------



## Cliffdog (Dec 30, 2010)

It doesn't have a cover... I tried Folex but it didn't help the smell, but I will try Febreeze.


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

Spend $19 at Costco and get a new one with a cover you can wash weekly :wink:


----------



## Boxers&Pom's Mom (Jan 17, 2011)

jdatwood said:


> Spend $19 at Costco and get a new one with a cover you can wash weekly :wink:


My dog beds are form Costco, but I think I paid more than that.


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

We have 7 of the round ones like in your picture and have never paid over $19 @ Costco for them...?


----------



## Boxers&Pom's Mom (Jan 17, 2011)

Yeah, probably. I need to go and buy two more soon. Those beds are the best.


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

They really are the best dogs beds you can get for the $$$. We will usually buy a few boxes of Polyfil at Walmart every few months and restuff the beds. (well, Natalie does.. :biggrin


----------



## Cliffdog (Dec 30, 2010)

We don't have a Costco  And Sam's Club doesn't have any that are big enough, they seem to only have toy dog size beds.


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

That really sucks. They have some similar ones online but they're about twice the price.


----------



## funshine (Jan 21, 2010)

Any Tuesday Mornings or other discount stores?
More $ than Costco, but not the highest either.


----------



## 3Musketeers (Nov 4, 2010)

Aww :C.
The costco ones really are amazing ($18 my area) the big round ones, but they are huuuge, I bet maybe 2 danes could fit on one.
Sam's Clubs will have different beds by locations, I got a mid-sized one w/ removable cover for $25.

Also, the online costco beds are muuuch more expensive than the online Sam's club beds. Most places tend to sell beds very expensively. 

You can just try washing it and hoping it doesn't get ruined. I doubt febreeze is magical enough to get rid of urine-odor.


----------



## JayJayisme (Aug 2, 2009)

Just a thought. Febreze has been implicated in a lot of human allergic reactions. If you have a dog susceptible to allergies, perhaps Febreze isn't a great idea. 

Allergies aside, a dog's sense of smell is somewhere on the order of 100 times more sensitive than it is in humans. When they sit in a bed that has been immersed in perfumes, it may smell nice to us but it probably smells awfully strong to them. I never use anything with scents when I wash my dog's beds. I use hypo-allergenic detergent (no perfumes), I double-rinse them, I don't use a dryer sheet in the dryer, and I don't spray anything on them.

Since my dogs are raw fed they really don't have much odor anyway so I give them a pretty neutral bed and let them "scent it up" to their liking until the bed gets so dirty that I have to wash it. But even then their beds don't smell that bad. I could have never said that when they were fed kibble.


----------



## Cliffdog (Dec 30, 2010)

Our only real 'discount stores' are dollar stores, and I've looked through them. I live in a rural area, so my sources are limited...



JayJayisme said:


> Just a thought. Febreze has been implicated in a lot of human allergic reactions. If you have a dog susceptible to allergies, perhaps Febreze isn't a great idea.
> 
> Allergies aside, a dog's sense of smell is somewhere on the order of 100 times more sensitive than it is in humans. When they sit in a bed that has been immersed in perfumes, it may smell nice to us but it probably smells awfully strong to them. I never use anything with scents when I wash my dog's beds. I use hypo-allergenic detergent (no perfumes), I double-rinse them, I don't use a dryer sheet in the dryer, and I don't spray anything on them.
> 
> Since my dogs are raw fed they really don't have much odor anyway so I give them a pretty neutral bed and let them "scent it up" to their liking until the bed gets so dirty that I have to wash it. But even then their beds don't smell that bad. I could have never said that when they were fed kibble.


I decided to go with vinegar instead, but we don't have any. I tried Spot Shot along with Folex and neither helped the smell. We don't have any vinegar so I'm going to get some tomorrow morning and hope it's not too late. If it doesn't help I guess I'll be getting her another $30 bed!


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

The beds I have have zippers. So I just wash that part!
Opps forgot I sprinbkle baking soda if needed before putting the freshly washed cover back on! Absorbs smells! Same thing you put in the refirgerator!!!!!


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

take the bed to a laundramat and use one of the larger
washers. place several tennis balls in with the bed. the
tennis balls help with the matting/clumping. before you wash
the bed pour vinegar and warm water on the soiled spot.
you can also cover the spot with baking soda (maybe baking
powder).


----------



## Jodysmom (Jan 9, 2010)

jdatwood said:


> They really are the best dogs beds you can get for the $$$. We will usually buy a few boxes of Polyfil at Walmart every few months and restuff the beds. (well, Natalie does.. :biggrin


Jon,

You were saying Natalie buys Polyfil at Walmart...any specific kind of Polyfil? How do you determine when the cedar chips need to be replaced? 

Tami


----------

